# Pass, Mass and Three Barge



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We fished from noon to sundown today with varied success. 
Early on there were dozens of small sharks near the Pass. We had just gone shark fishing the night before so we weren't all that interested. It was a cool sight if anything though.

We trolled out to the Mass and anchored up to freedive with our spearpoles. I speared a rather large spadefish, but the current was flowing a little too quickly to stay in one spot easily. We caught a fair bit of ladyfish and Spanish on a Gulp with a jig head. 

There was an absolutely massive barracuda that circled our boat for about 30 minutes. He was easily 5ft, but nothing we threw at him interested him at all. We even tried foul-hooking him. What should have we done to attract his attention? I probably could've speared him, but a cuda that big scares me haha.

We trolled out to Three Barge with a Strech and a King Duster without so much as a bonita hit. I blame it on the presence of dolphin everywhere and the bad visibility.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

iJabo said:


> What should have we done to attract his attention? .


Hard to beat live bait(pinfish, pigfish, ruby-red lips, etc.) for cudas. My favorite artificial lure is the tube lure, the brighter the better and work it fast and erratic.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

afishanado said:


> Hard to beat live bait(pinfish, pigfish, ruby-red lips, etc.) for cudas. My favorite artificial lure is the tube lure, the brighter the better and work it fast and erratic.



Agreed...^^^this(tube lure)^^^, caught this guy...

I didn't put a tape to him, just got a couple pics and let him go. But I am 6' 200 lbs as a reference.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

those inshore big cudas are smart i have seen them sit around the piers and cut in half every nice king or spanish hooked just like fliper they never get hooked yet u get on a wreck in 150 ft of water where they are stacked up and they are almost suicidal no real reason to kill them offshore but inshore i have killed my share they will shut down the bite on a fad or inshore wreck not to mention the piers


----------

